# Mariposa, Gwen & Hallelujah have all kidded!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Mariposa kidded on 11-7-10 with triplet bucks. Can you believe that? Yes, 3rd kidding in a row with nothing but bucks. 10 bucklings and no doelings.

A38 :kidblue: ...

















A39 :kidblue: ...

















A40 :kidblue: ...

















Gwen kidded 11-18-10 with triplets too but she broke my buck streak with two doelings and a buckling.

A41 :kidred: probably be named SGM RB Evangeline, she's my keeper.

















A42 :kidblue: eye candy. 

















A43 :kidred: Cutest face...

















Finally, some doelings! :leap:

Hallelujah's next and she's already on day 144. Can't wait to see what she has too. She's having our first Ericson kids. Hope there's lots of doelings too.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

Congrats! Glad you finally got some doelings!!!!! They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

A big congrats.....they are all... adorable.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

cute kids!!!  love 'em all!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

what darling babies! Congratulations and good luck with the rest


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

They are so cute!! Glad you got a couple girls too! That little moon spotted buckling is way cute though. Congrats!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

send me gwens buck NOW!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

No way! Pop that gorgeous piece of eye candy in a box and send him my way! 

Congrats!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

AAWW! I was going through a baby goat withdrawl until now


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

Wow.. nice, I like the top buck the best.. know.. I am lame


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

Thank you everyone!

Hallelujah's ligaments were gone last night and she's having contractions this morning. Babies soon!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*



> Thank you everyone!


 Your very welcome........ :thumb:

Aww.... more beautiful babies... to see soon....happy kidding.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

MORE BABIES?! YIPPEEE!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

Hallelujah just kidded! She gave us a nearly solid black doeling and a nearly solid white buckling. Yin and Yang would be good names for them. Hehe I'm thinking Angelica for the doeling. She's likely going to stay here. Can't tell if there's any blue-eyes yet or not yet. They're big babies too! Pictures soon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

CONGRATS!!!!

cant wait for pics


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Mariposa & Gwen have kidded! Hallelujah is next!*

Here are Hallelujah's twins.

A44 :kidred: SGM ES Angelica...

























A45 :kidblue: ...

























Done till February!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

They are sooooo precious!!!

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how adorable......congrats :thumb:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

COngrats!!! WOW - that buckling is flashy - congrats.

Suprised a certain someone is not trying to wrangle him from you ;-)


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations - they are adorable.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW,,,Big Congrats on all the beautiful kids and "DOES" :kidred: ,, wonderful news on and about mom and all the babies,,, Until our girls deliever,, we live through these wonderful pictures and stories told on here,, thank you so much for sharing,,  :lovey: 
Betty


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Shoot, if you were closer, I'd be sending a deposit for Eye Candy right now LOL


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL Well I sure coulda used another doeling, but I can't complain.  I would have loved some blue-eyes though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your girls gave you some beautiful babies....but I am just loving Anjelica! Those B/W goaties are my favorite.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

:stars: Beautiful babies! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm partial to black goats too Liz. Don't know what it is about them, they're so shiny. I love black horses too. Plus the black and white pop so much against each other too.


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Babies are soooo cute


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are sooooo adorable! Congrats! And I can't wait to see Hallelujah's 'night and day'!


----------

